# Guess which film the image is from



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Guess which film the image is taken from... 

An easy one if you're an oldie like me haha ...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Sound of Music_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes; I thought you only liked horror movies 😉😀

The Exorcist? Didn't watch it for years


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, not only, but that's it. 

That's _Waterworld_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

On Golden Pond (1981). Never seen it.

BTW great choice of thread. Here's one of my fave movies.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button








_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Killer Clowns from Outer Space


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Existenz

- - -


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Gattaca?

Let me know if you need a hint on this one it's pretty esoteric. If you know the movie you'll know this scene.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

either/or said:


> Gattaca?


Yes. 👍

Slacker. 

I think she has something in her pocket. 🤢

- - -


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blade Runner?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Krull_.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

^Full Metal Jacket, if I remember right?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

That's right.

Is that _Broken Arrow_? Never viewed it, but I recall those actors being in it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Miracle Mile

- - -


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^Is that _True Romance_?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I think this is American Beauty


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

The Inbetweeners Movie


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ I'm pretty sure I've seen a mannequin display that looks exactly like that in an apparel store.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

/\ you got me haha. I tried to trick y'all with a pic I took of the men's Topshop window display 😉. Jk I don't think a lot of people know this film it's called American Animals. Really good film!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

^ yep, no clue ☺

Legend. Which is weird, because work mates and I were talking about this film today.

Here's a classic ... 😂


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Carry On Camping 🏕 😀


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^_Titanic_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

That's Primer


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

👆 Cube


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Django Unchained? 🙂


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

😷The guy with the half covered face looked like the guy who has a small role in the movie Terminator 2. 🤖


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> 😷The guy with the half covered face looked like the guy who has a small role in the movie Terminator 2. 🤖


Nope. It's Danny Glover opposite of Mel Gibson from the film Maverick.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

@Fever Dream 
Bahh... I'm getting too old for this


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Fever Dream said:


> Nope. It's Danny Glover opposite of Mel Gibson from the film Maverick.


I thought that might be it even though I've never watched that, but it didn't look enough like Mel from that angle.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> I thought that might be it even though I've never watched that, but it didn't look enough like Mel from that angle.


Fever Dream is correct that it's Maverick (1994), the pic was a cute 'Lethal Weapon' cameo from Danny Glover. Fun movie, lots of twists.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Orb said:


> Fever Dream is correct that it's Maverick (1994), the pic was a cute 'Lethal Weapon' cameo from Danny Glover. Fun movie, lots of twists.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Imma die on the toilet, ain't I?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh I'll guess that film, that's Maverick!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

FYI there is a daily film guess the picture quiz, probably thought of after Wordle.

6 pictures, 6 guesses



Framed #55
🎥 🟥 🟥 🟩 ⬛ ⬛ ⬛









Framed - The daily movie guessing game


Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




framed.wtf


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Next one


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

IcedOver said:


> I thought that might be it even though I've never watched that, but it didn't look enough like Mel from that angle.
> 
> View attachment 149455


π 🙂 really wanted to know why that guy is gonna drill his own head haha so I cheated and looked to see what film this was.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Folded Edge _The Witch_.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

IcedOver said:


> @Folded Edge _The Witch_.


Correct


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@IcedOver The Fountain. Loved that movie.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb I've got nothing on the one above. I don't even know who that actress is.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> @Orb I've got nothing on the one above. I don't even know who that actress is.


Yes, I should probably stop with the less-than-obvious shots, haha. The key is not the actress in front, but the actor behind (Marlon Brando).
The answer is:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Jessalone (9 mo ago)

alwaysrunning said:


> Guess which film the image is taken from...
> 
> An easy one if you're an oldie like me haha ...
> View attachment 149371


Dr march


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Bill & Ted 3

- - -


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Ready Player One


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

That's Tin tin. The Adventures of Tintin 

Saw this film when I was in highschool probably 1992 when some of yous weren't born yet 😂


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@alwaysrunning Is that _Toy Soldiers_? Never actually viewed it.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

@IcedOver you got it 👍

Another oldy but goody? 😆 Saw this on YouTube few months back


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Prayer of the Rollerboys

Here's another skating movie:


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@m4m8 Is that _Solarbabies_? Again, never watched that, but I recall the cast. 

This one might be a bit tougher, but '80s kids might know it.


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

IcedOver said:


> @m4m8 Is that _Solarbabies_?


Correct


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

@IcedOver - Is it 'Catholic Boys'?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Folded Edge said:


> @IcedOver - Is it 'Catholic Boys'?


Yes, although in the U.S. it's called _Heaven Help Us_. Great movie!


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

IcedOver said:


> Yes, although in the U.S. it's called _Heaven Help Us_. Great movie!


I always find that strange when they have two different titles for different English speaking countries. 🤔


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> I always find that strange when they have two different titles for different English speaking countries. 🤔


I didn't even know they did that at all haha


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I always find that strange when they have two different titles for different English speaking countries. 🤔


_Harry Potter and the sorcerer's/philospher's stone enters the chat_


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Orb said:


> _Harry Potter and the sorcerer's/philospher's stone enters the chat_


There's another one I didn't know about.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb _Bicentennial Man_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Die Hard. ( There's Ellis  )


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Die Hard. ( There's Ellis  )


Gotta love Ellis lol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb _The Shawshank Redemption_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Vivarium.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Edit:

* *




Paterson


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

^ what's the movie?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

When Harry Met Sally?

@Orb
Paterson


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb _Devil_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The Meg? 

- - -


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

The Hitcher


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy. 

- - -


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Blue Dino _Lost Highway_.

@Orb That photo from _The Meg_ is scarier than the whole movie, which mostly sucked. Gigantic underwater beasties are one of the few things that give me the willies. Yeeks!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> @Blue Dino _Lost Highway_.
> 
> @Orb That photo from _The Meg_ is scarier than the whole movie, which mostly sucked. Gigantic underwater beasties are one of the few things that give me the willies. Yeeks!


I thought nothing phased you 😂 I thought it was an OK movie that had the potential to be way better.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

@Orb its - 1917

One of the last films I saw in the cinema before the lock downs here. Good film. Some of it was filmed not all that far my house.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Hint: It's from a Marvel-ous director.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

^ no clue @IcedOver. Even Google searches aren't helping me much 😂


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> @Orb its - 1917
> 
> One of the last films I saw in the cinema before the lock downs here. Good film. Some of it was filmed not all that far my house.


Yes, excellent film. That's great you got to saw it on the big screen.. so you got to see some of the filming then?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb Mine was _Super_. 

That's _It Follows_.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Orb said:


> so you got to see some of the filming then?


Nah, only found out after the fact. It's the sequence when he needs to cross the canal with the broken bridge. It was filmed at an old dock on the River Clyde.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Nothing for the one above? It's _The House that Jack Built_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> Nothing for the one above? It's _The House that Jack Built_.


That's annoying. I watched maybe 1/2 of this movie and always planned to go back to it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Local movie theater complex is doing a one-off screening of this on their giant screen next week, which I am going to!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb I can't believe I've never actually watched this in full, being an '80s kid, but it's _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Might be a bit more difficult.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Need some help with this one, @IcedOver

In the mean time:


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Lost In Translation?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb It's _Troll 2_. I guess it's one you kind of have to have viewed.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Blue Dino Is that _The Virgin Suicides_?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

IcedOver said:


> @Orb It's _Troll 2_. I guess it's one you kind of have to have viewed.


They are eating her! And then they are going to eat me! Oh my gooooooooooooooooood _fly_


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody has gotten the one above. It's a remake starring a quite popular star; that's his hand.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> I'm surprised nobody has gotten the one above. It's a remake starring a quite popular star; that's his hand.


Vanilla Sky?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb No clue on that one, but to take a total guess, I'll say _D.A.R.R.Y.L._ Never watched it, but I recall it having a kid who looked like that. Might be confused with something else.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> @Orb No clue on that one, but to take a total guess, I'll say _D.A.R.R.Y.L._ Never watched it, but I recall it having a kid who looked like that. Might be confused with something else.


It's a decent shout but it's not that movie. This one comes from a few years earlier. This particular pic does not give too much away, but as a clue - I could have posted a pic from the other 95% of the movie, and it would have been instantly recognizable due to it's (still) fairly unique look.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb Not sure, but might it be _Tron_? Also never viewed that, but the guy looks like Jeff Bridges.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> @Orb Not sure, but might it be _Tron_? Also never viewed that, but the guy looks like Jeff Bridges.


That's the one  It's not Jeff bridges in the pic but it does look like him.

Interesting tidbit - I saw the sequel (Tron Legacy) at the movies, accompanied by a couple who were friends at the time. The man in the couple went on to be a convicted double murderer & arsonist...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Orb said:


> That's the one  It's not Jeff bridges in the pic but it does look like him.
> 
> Interesting tidbit - I saw the sequel (Tron Legacy) at the movies, accompanied by a couple who were friends at the time. The man in the couple went on to be a convicted double murderer & arsonist...


Oh damn, that's weird. I actually have the two _Tron_ movies on disc at home from the library; haven't watched them yet. Wanted to watch them because the new _Top Gun_ movie is from the director of the sequel.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> Oh damn, that's weird. I actually have the two _Tron_ movies on disc at home from the library; haven't watched them yet. Wanted to watch them because the new _Top Gun_ movie is from the director of the sequel.


Yeah, I have them on blu-ray too. Definitely worth watching at some point. Top Gun Maverick is a good movie, worth going to see if you haven't already.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

IcedOver said:


> View attachment 149656


Gotta be 'Batman'


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Inception


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

28 Weeks Later. Good movie, still one of the best openings to a movie that I've seen.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^It feels like I should know this even though I haven't viewed it (unless it's an internet TV movie, in which case I wouldn't know it), but I'm coming up blank on it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> ^It feels like I should know this even though I haven't viewed it (unless it's an internet TV movie, in which case I wouldn't know it), but I'm coming up blank on it.


I feel exactly the same way. It looks somewhat familiar but can't place it.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

IcedOver said:


> ^It feels like I should know this even though I haven't viewed it (unless it's an internet TV movie, in which case I wouldn't know it), but I'm coming up blank on it.





Orb said:


> I feel exactly the same way. It looks somewhat familiar but can't place it.



I think it's *Sunshine*

(I'll not add a new pic yet)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^Ah, that's it. I've never viewed that. If I had recognized that that's Chris Evans, I might have guessed it.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah, it's Sunshine


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

IcedOver said:


> ^Ah, that's it. I've never viewed that. If I had recognized that that's Chris Evans, I might have guessed it.


I didn't enjoy it that much on a first viewing but I re-watched it years later and thought it was actually a lot better the 2nd time round.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I have absolutely nothing on the above.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

IcedOver said:


> I have absolutely nothing on the above.


The first few pics I was going to use I thought made it too obvious, so I'd chosen one that was less so, but I'm guessing I've gone too far in that direction. 😳. I'll leave answering, just in case anyone else gets it, for a couple more days.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I recognized the woman character on the right, so I know I've seen the movie before, but I am nowhere close to being able to remember what movie it was.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No clue, @Folded Edge, maybe time to reveal all


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

La Femme Nikita?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> La Femme Nikita?



Woohoo we have a winner. well done Blue Dino 
Sorry to all for making it unnecessarily difficult 😳💩


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

By coincidence, I stumbled randomly into a youtube rabbit hole of watching old Gary Oldman movie clips, which landed me into Jean Reno clips and I suddenly remember we had a double dvd set of Leon the Professional and Nikita during childhood. Which was how I saw the movie probably.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> By coincidence, I stumbled randomly into a youtube rabbit hole of watching old Gary Oldman movie clips, which landed me into Jean Reno clips and I suddenly remember we had a double dvd set of Leon the Professional and Nikita during childhood. Which was how I saw the movie probably.


Loved both films and watched them a lot but haven't seen either in years. I'll need to watch them again.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Mud pies anyone 😆


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

^ That's the late,wonderful Rik Mayall in Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

@Orb is it Clockwise (1986)?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@Folded Edge the pic definitely has a Clockwise vibe about it (love that movie... 'Mr Stimpson!'). It's a little more recent though.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting fact - I used to live in the town where this pub, featured in the movie above, was used.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Answer was Four Weddings and A Funeral (1994).


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Orb said:


> Answer was Four Weddings and A Funeral (1994).


I'm completely shocked at the style and age of the vehicles in a movie that must have been made somewhere around 1992/93 🤨😸 The Bedford box truck (I think it is) must have been kicking about since at least the '70s.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149866


Nice continuation with Minis  This is the Italian Job


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I'm completely shocked at the style and age of the vehicles in a movie that must have been made somewhere around 1992/93 🤨😸 The Bedford box truck (I think it is) must have been kicking about since at least the '70s.


Who knows, maybe budget constraints? Given there is a likelihood that the stunt may go wrong, they don't want to be trashing pricier more recent cars. Just a guess. I'm not sure but that could be a Metro on the left, original design and they must have been going for peanuts.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Duel.
🤔🤠🤠🤠🤠🤠
🚉🚗🚛
🚗🔥🚛


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149869


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Orb said:


> View attachment 149867





Blue Dino said:


> Duel.
> 🤔🤠🤠🤠🤠🤠
> 🚉🚗🚛
> 🚗🔥🚛


Love this movie (I think it's better than Jaws)!

Also, I don't know why I did this but I found the part where he crashes into the wooden fence on Youtube. The part where he says "Oh.....oh my neck!" if you watch it in slow motion is hilarious!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No idea on this one @IcedOver


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb I thought someone would get that as it's pretty popular. It's _Synecdoche, New York_, the "can you forgive me . . . for abandoning you to have anal sex with my homosexual lover Eric" scene (even though he's not a homosexual).


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I was clueless and still am @IcedOver 😁


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

^I don't remember the name. But is that the movie where Denzel Washington is the pilot?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> ^I don't remember the name. But is that the movie where Denzel Washington is the pilot?


 Yep, it's called Flight.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@IcedOver has that Green Mile kind of look/feel, although I know it's not that - would guess around late 90s, early 00s but other than that, nothing on this one.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb You're right on the time frame. It was an awarded movie. It's not an American movie, but is set in America.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

The one above is _Dancer in the Dark_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> The one above is _Dancer in the Dark_.


Ah yes, heard of it. The Byork one.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb _Dark City_. Yet another movie that I've heard good things about for decades but never gotten around to watching.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> @Orb _Dark City_. Yet another movie that I've heard good things about for decades but never gotten around to watching.


Yes, worth a spin. But I feel like it doesn't age quite as well as others in the genre, storyline is decent though.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149928


Sorry, somehow missed this when replying to @IcedOver. I'm guessing it's not The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Orb said:


> Sorry, somehow missed this when replying to @IcedOver. I'm guessing it's not The Wizard of Oz


I guessed that was a difficult image. 😅 Added another hint.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149928
> 
> View attachment 149932


Darkman.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb Is that _Election_?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

IcedOver said:


> @Orb Is that _Election_?


Gotta be(e).


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Gotta be(e).


Yes, you're feeling the buzz


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> @Orb Is that _Election_?


Yes, it is. Enjoyable movie. Watched it a few times now.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Watched this (again) last night.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Surprised no guesses on this one. Added another pic...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Must be Moonsweeper


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No I think it's Moonmopper.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Must be Moonsweeper





Blue Dino said:


> No I think it's Moonmopper.


You're both wrong it's Moonbaker. A movie about 12 bakers based in a tent on the moon in a battle to become the Great Moonbake Champion.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> View attachment 149942


Superman III. Perhaps the most disturbing scene for a 'kids' movie ever made!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Orb said:


> You're both wrong it's Moonbaker. A movie about 12 bakers based in a tent on the moon in a battle to become the Great Moonbake Champion.


 As much as I like old Bond flicks, I don't think I could sit through Moonraker again. You are a patient man.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> As much as I like old Bond flicks, I don't think I could sit through Moonraker again. You are a patient man.


I think Moonraker was the first Bond movie I ever saw, so maybe that's why. It popped up in my recommended feed, and honestly I enjoy it. It has some great one liners, including the classic 

Sir Frederick Gray, Minister of Defence: My God, what's Bond doing?
Q: I think he's attempting re-entry, sir.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb Just a guess, but is that _Basket Case_? If so, that's one movie (series) that I've kept meaning to rent, but never got around to it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> @Orb Just a guess, but is that _Basket Case_? If so, that's one movie (series) that I've kept meaning to rent, but never got around to it.


Good guess! Have not watched any of them in a long time.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Orb said:


> Good guess! Have not watched any of them in a long time.


I just rented the first one from Netflix DVD mail service.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Donnie Darko, I think


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Pleasantville.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Melancholia?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Blue Dino _The Power of the Dog_.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

The Fifth Element (fantastic film!)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Saw this movie last night, thought it was good.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb _Seeking a Friend for the End of the World_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

^Total shot in the dark here because I never saw it, but...The Birds?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Orb _The Lighthouse_? It looks older, so that's probably not it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> ^Total shot in the dark here because I never saw it, but...The Birds?





IcedOver said:


> @Orb _The Lighthouse_? It looks older, so that's probably not it.


The Birds is a decent shout. IcedOver, you guessed it.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

A Clockwork Orange?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

@Orb. Is it GoldenEye?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like I've done it again 😳. Here's another pic from the same film. Last time I post a film, I promise.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Margin Call?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> Margin Call?


Yes indeedy @alwaysrunning 😃


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@Folded Edge - the stills were sooo familiar, just could not think of the name of the film.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Didn’t see it but probably Trainspotting 2 based on the actors?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

One of my favourite films


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

This might help...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My wild guess is... Edge of Tomorrow?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Haven't seen it but my first thought was, A Dog's Way Home. I think I was wrong though.

Edit: Figured it out. Yup I was wrong


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Blue Dino I don't even have a guess for the one above, but I'm curious what it is.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

My immediate thought was 'is this Watership Down? But something tells me it's not 😂


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Orb said:


> My immediate thought was 'is this Watership Down? But something tells me it's not 😂


Look at the guys face; not a happy bunny, and some other bunnies. It so could have been Watership Down haha.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> Look at the guys face; not a happy bunny, and some other bunnies. It so could have been Watership Down haha.


He really isn't a happy bunny - you could say he's feeling pretty Down. And those dogs are really haring after that bunny too. The 'human' pic is definitely giving off a British vibe, looks like a blurry caravan site in the background.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I know this movie, only by cheating. I'm surprised no one guessed it yet as I thought everybody had seen it apart from me 🙂


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

^^^^ I wouldn't be able to guess unless it was extremely obvious. I don't watch a whole lot of movies. I sure hope someone guesses it. 


I'll post a still from one of my favorite films... Beautiful film. Slow burn though.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> ^^^^ I wouldn't be able to guess unless it was extremely obvious. I don't watch a whole lot of movies. I sure hope someone guesses it.
> 
> 
> I'll post a still from one of my favorite films... Beautiful film. Slow burn though.


That's Melancholia. One I started to watch and keep meaning to get back to.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

* *




Boris the 🤺⚔




@Orb

@alwaysrunning
I'm surprised too. But I guess those were poor image choices. Hopefully this is better. 😅


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

It drives me crazy that I can never recognize one of these. I watch films daily ffs.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Snatch?


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

@Humesday _10 Cloverfield Lane_.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

View attachment 150008


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@IcedOver Link doesn't work


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


>





Tymes Rhymes said:


> ^^^^ I wouldn't be able to guess unless it was extremely obvious. I don't watch a whole lot of movies. I sure hope someone guesses it.


  

It's OK. I was just messing around. I'd have been surprised if anyone guessed it because it's a crop of Rutger Hauer's nose from Blade Runner (I think). I just wanted to see if anyone would recognize just his nose.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Lucy.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

* *


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look how young Stephen Graham looks aww 😀 Gonna try and look out for Snatch in the charity shops as the scenes with Brad Pitt are so funny; seen them multiple times and everytime I'm like "what?" with a scrunched up nose when he's talking 😂😂 

Good image choices because Snatched is so well known if you'd put something else people would get it straight away and it's fun to guess.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150011


I instantly thought Uncle Buck but that's John Goodman and not John Candy 😆


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> Good image choices because Snatched is so well known if you'd put something else people would get it straight away and it's fun to guess.


Agree - it's been a while since I watched it (same with Lock Stock), could not remember the rabbit scene lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@Blue Dino No clue, sadly. I think, chronologically speaking, the last movie I saw John goodman in was The Big Lebowski. And this isn't that movie 😂


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate to just blurt out the answer. ^ This should leave a lot of googling avenues I hope. 😅


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Coen brothers’s inside llewyn Davis, guys I’m disappointed in you in how long it took you to figure out Snatch

you like dags?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ I know what that looks like but didn't know there was a film of it 🤔


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> ^ I know what that looks like but didn't know there was a film of it 🤔


I suppose I bended the rules a bit - it's a short film, bringing the director recognition enough that he directed a movie that has been mentioned and guessed in this thread.
I figured someone _may_ know it since it is based on what you think it is, and it has been viewed over 27m times on YouTube.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Orb said:


> I suppose I bended the rules a bit - it's a short film, bringing the director recognition enough that he directed a movie that has been mentioned and guessed in this thread.


Not at all. I'll need to track it down, being a fan of the other thing


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Not at all. I'll need to track it down, being a fan of the other thing


It's not that difficult to find if you see my (edited) previous post  And yes, big fan too. Who isn't??


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Orb said:


> I figured someone _may_ know it since it is based on what you think it is, and it has been viewed over 27m times on YouTube.


😱🤭😂


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

The curious case of Benjamin Button


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Cocoon (the second pic is me after a day's work)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Also, that 'The End' pic ain't Benjamin Button!

The one I posted was 'Portal: No Escape'


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

@Orb 
Philadelphia? 

I remember the scene, so I've seen whatever that movie is, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> @Orb
> Philadelphia?
> 
> I remember the scene, so I've seen whatever that movie is, but I'm probably wrong.


I'm not sure myself - I just know it's not BB. Stating the obvious here, 'The End' plastered onto a courtroom would tend to suggest courtroom drama movie. I would guess 90s. So, based on that it could be Philadelphia? Other than that _shrug_


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Orb said:


> Also, that 'The End' pic ain't Benjamin Button!


It isn't from Benjamin Button. Maybe this image will make it easier...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A Few Good Men. 

And he needs to mumble Goosfraba...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Police Academy.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Mystery Men.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Orb said:


> View attachment 150139


Oooh tricky 😀 Tryna think of all the football movies I know haha. It's not Bend It Like Beckham, or Goal. Maybe The Damned United; I didn't see it but remember when it came out in the cinema.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> Oooh tricky 😀 Tryna think of all the football movies I know haha. It's not Bend It Like Beckham, or Goal. Maybe The Damned United; I didn't see it but remember when it came out in the cinema.


It's none of those  I'm pretty sure you would have heard of this one. The man on the right is a very famous English actor.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

/\ when you said very famous actor I immediately thought of Steve Coogan because he has the same hair as this guy by the looks of it and then looked to see if SC had been in a footie film and it said The Fix. Good detective work or not? 😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Orb said:


> The man on the right is a very famous English actor.


 That rules out David Hasselhoff.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> /\ when you said very famous actor I immediately thought of Steve Coogan because he has the same hair as this guy by the looks of it and then looked to see if SC had been in a footie film and it said The Fix. Good detective work or not? 😆


Haha - that would have made perfect sense but alas.. 'tis not our Steve. To narrow it down, he's an academy award winner too.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Orb said:


> Haha - that would have made perfect sense but alas.. 'tis not our Steve. To narrow it down, he's an academy award winner too.


 And not even David Hasselhoff either lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> And not even David Hasselhoff either lol


That David Hasseloff never won an Oscar for his performance in the Spongebob Squarepants movie still rankles even today


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Orb said:


> Haha - that would have made perfect sense but alas.. 'tis not our Steve. To narrow it down, he's an academy award winner too.


I never follow the awards stuff. Whatabout another picture? 😀 You'll probably put one of just their shoes in the next one haha


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> I never follow the awards stuff. Whatabout another picture? 😀 You'll probably put one of just their shoes in the next one haha


Well, more than just his shoe - here's his face! There are further clues in the pic aside from that...


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150146


I know Jeremy Clarkson had a reputation for being aggressive with some Top Gear staff but this is ridiculous


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Clue numero dos 😀


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> Clue numero dos 😀
> 
> View attachment 150157


Now I can't not think of Clarkson..that's him on the right with the hat, and Hammond in front of him. But where's Captain Slow?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Jezzas twin lol

The film was The Other Guys


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Rundleton (4 mo ago)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150162


I don't know...looks like an 80s film to me with what looks like a matter painting on the left, but the color grading on the right makes it look more modern. Hint?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150162


Flatliners?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Stalker (1979).

It's an obscure russian film, but apparently very well known to some. I was kind of curious if anyone knows it. If there is, I imagine it would be this thread.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Kate and Leopold?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea but is that Weird Al Yankovic?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The Lobster.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Extra points if you guess the film and the cute kitty cats name 😀


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> Extra points if you guess the film and the cute kitty cats name 😀


Gonna struggle with this one. Keanu? That's the only movie regarding cats I can think of


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Orb said:


> Gonna struggle with this one


Don't stress much. Mumble goosfraba to yourself to calm down.🙂


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Don't stress much. Mumble goosfraba to yourself to calm down.🙂


oh... Anger Management


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

/\ I'm seeing a dancing, twirling, Disney Princess with the words let go - Frozen 😆 jk ha.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> /\ I'm seeing a dancing, twirling, Disney Princess with the words let go - Frozen 😆 jk ha.


You probably couldn't be further away from the actual scene if you tried


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Top Gun 2?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Prey.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The Autopsy of Jane Doe.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr. Deeds.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150195


Happy Gilmore
'_Now_ you've had enough... *****'


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail ?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Poltergeist?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Big.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Fever Dream said:


> Big.


You beat me to it haha


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

alwaysrunning said:


> You beat me to it haha


It helps when you consult your local Zoltar ahead of time.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm sure this one will be really easy since I'm sure Y'all are movie buffs but I think it's a cool image so that's why I'm posting it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The Life Aquatic.
I had a friend whose cousin was one of the producers of the movie.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Continuing the theme of links to people who worked in movies. This one, my friend sang in the opening to this movie, and the director is a good friend of a friend (actually, former gf) of mine.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Orb said:


> Continuing the theme of links to people who worked in movies. This one, my friend sang in the opening to this movie, and the director is a good friend of a friend (actually, former gf) of mine.
> 
> View attachment 150203


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I met the director of this movie while he was in Hawaii, supporting his wife who was in concert with her band. I also met the band. He introduced me to his kids, and asked about good hiking routes.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mole


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Unofficially, I did a teeny bit of rendering work for this movie. I had a friend who worked for that studio at the time and he secretly gave me some of the petty work for me to help him with on the side. Although, I doubt any of the work I did made it into the final cut. Likely they were glanced at and discarded at best. 😟😅


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Frankinweenie?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I met this director, long time ago, who is better known for his literary work. It was at a book signing.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

It looks like the box from Hellraiser.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Fever Dream said:


>


How bout another clue 🙂


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

alwaysrunning said:


> How bout another clue 🙂


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

> How bout another clue 🙂


🍦man🦇man
🍿🍿🍿🏠🍿🍿🍿

I cheated.😅 First I even heard of the movie.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, I went ahead and Google Lens'd it too, never heard of it either.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> 🍦man🦇man
> 🍿🍿🍿🏠🍿🍿🍿
> 
> I cheated.😅 First I even heard of the movie.





Orb said:


> Yeah, I went ahead and Google Lens'd it too, never heard of it either.


Yeah, it is somewhat of an old and obscure film. I figured that not very few people here would have ever watched it before.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, it is somewhat of an old and obscure film. I figured that not very few people here would have ever watched it before.


So I must confess, I've not got a clue about the previous posts and I still don't know what film it is 😳😆


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Folded Edge said:


> So I must confess, I've not got a clue about the previous posts and I still don't know what film it is 😳😆


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> So I must confess, I've not got a clue about the previous posts and I still don't know what film it is 😳😆


Yeah, before it was revealed I was thinking what, that well known film ice-cream man batman 😆 from Blue Dino's little pictures haha. Glad you said you didn't what it was or I'd still be wondering lol


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> Yeah, before it was revealed I was thinking what, that well known film ice-cream man batman 😆 from Blue Dino's little pictures haha. Glad you said you didn't what it was or I'd still be wondering lol


He played Iceman and Batman. Unfortunately there was no ice-cube emoji. Ice cream emoji was the closest. Alas Ice-cream man.😅


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> Yeah, before it was revealed I was thinking what, that well known film ice-cream man batman 😆 from Blue Dino's little pictures haha. Glad you said you didn't what it was or I'd still be wondering lol


 I would never have figured out Blue Dino's emoji clues, either. Makes prefect sense once you know, though. 😁


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> I would never have figured out Blue Dino's emoji clues, either. Makes prefect sense once you know, though. 😁


Images of Hitchhiker's Guide from this sentence...


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Orb said:


> View attachment 150257


I'm not sure, but it sort of looks like it's from Con Air?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> I'm not sure, but it sort of looks like it's from Con Air?


Good guess but this one was released a bit earlier than Con Air.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Total wild guess: Passenger 57?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's another couple of images...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Total wild guess: Passenger 57?


No but closer in terms of year of release


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Orb said:


> Images of Hitchhiker's Guide from this sentence...
> 
> View attachment 150259


Agreed X 42 😉


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Orb said:


> Here's another couple of images...
> 
> View attachment 150260
> 
> View attachment 150261


Die Hard 2?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> Die Hard 2?


I immediately thought of the Die Hard films after I saw William Atherton in the Real Genius credits on that poster.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Innerspace?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150272


Casper? Probably not 🙂


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> Casper? Probably not 🙂


Pretty much the exact words I would have written...


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Orb said:


> Pretty much the exact words I would have written...


I felt sure my Flatliners guess was right that time but it was Stalker haha


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150272


My first guess is the new one of new Ghostbusters films, but I know that isn't right. I'm pretty sure that I've seen this film, though. I just can't remember what it is.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

2nd image.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

^ At a loss for this one...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Final clue.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Her?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Her?


 I knew what it was but I cheated. I've seen it once but I doubt I'd have gotten it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I knew what it was but I cheated. I've seen it once but I doubt I'd have gotten it.


The Joaquin Phoenix sweater/stache combo is a dead giveaway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> The Joaquin Phoenix sweater/stache combo is a dead giveaway.


As strange as it might seem, I'm not really that familiar with him. I know of him and usually recognize him when I see him. I liked the movie (IIRC) but it didn't really make a lasting impression on me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> As strange as it might seem, I'm not really that familiar with him. I know of him and usually recognize him when I see him. I liked the movie (IIRC) but it didn't really make a lasting impression on me.


Loved him in Gladiator and Joker. Can't say I've seen him in much else. Did watch Walk the Line a long time ago, but honestly can't remember whether I liked it or not


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Orb said:


> Loved him in Gladiator and Joker. Can't say I've seen him in much else. *Did watch Walk the Line* a long time ago, but honestly can't remember whether I liked it or not


 I watched that one too. It was well made but not really my kind of movie. Most movies I've watched in the last ten years or so didn't leave much of an impression on me.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150310


I have no idea, but the background looks like something out of Mac Tonight commercial.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When tha clock strikes...
Have yer seats saved
It's time ta head ta
My headsa mooooon


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> When tha clock strikes...
> Have yer seats saved
> It's time ta head ta
> My headsa mooooon


I'd like to think that somewhere in this film the Moon man is serenading the lead protagonist with song about buying Big Mac's.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> I have no idea, but the background looks like something out of Mac Tonight commercial.


Having watched American TV and film since I was young, I'm usually pretty knowledgable of a lot of cultural stuff, but this one is completely new to me. It seems pretty out there 😆


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150310


Is it La La Land? 

I've not actually seen it.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Folded Edge said:


> Having watched American TV and film since I was young, I'm usually pretty knowledgable of a lot of cultural stuff, but this one is completely new to me. It seems pretty out there 😆


Yeah, somewhat. Although in recent years there have been more "out there" commercials for restaurants.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

It made me think of Miami Vice, although it probably isn't (this image is from the TV show, haven't seen the movie)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

2nd clue.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Folded Edge said:


> Is it La La Land?
> 
> I've not actually seen it.


Nope. That's a great guess though due to the backdrop.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> 2nd clue.
> View attachment 150315


I still have no idea. It sort of looks like Biden communing with a freeway sign? "Are you there God. It's me, Joe".


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

The Jerk?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Last clue.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

L.A. Story?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Folded Edge said:


> View attachment 150356


The Mist?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> The Mist?


Got it in one


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

The Fog 🤩


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Hereditary?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Humesday said:


> Hereditary?


Bingo


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Nope. That's a great guess though due to the backdrop.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Humesday said:


> View attachment 150360


The Last of the Mohicans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

They Live
Another JC movie I plan on re-watching again soon...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Orb said:


> View attachment 150445


I believe it's 2001 A Space Odyssey.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Teen Wolf


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

alwaysrunning said:


> Teen Wolf


Nope. Here's a second image.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

When I saw this kid I was thinking thats the kid in Fever Dream's pic but now they're next to each other I don't 😆 

Definitely don't know this one; some apocalyptic movie where they have to shoot the werewolfs 😆


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No clue either here, I ended up looking for it on Google - heard of the movie before, just never seen it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150542
> 
> 
> When I saw this kid I was thinking thats the kid in Fever Dream's pic but now they're next to each other I don't 😆
> ...


Never thought we'd see Wogan make an appearance on this thread


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Fever Dream said:


> Nope. Here's a second image.


What was the movie? 🙂


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

alwaysrunning said:


> What was the movie? 🙂


The Monster Squad.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

image #2


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

'Army Of Darkness'

Arrgghhh, I knew, I knew the first pic but couldn't bloody think of it.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Train to Busan?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> Train to Busan?


Got it in one. 😃


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rain Man?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Rain Man?


But what is the count?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> But what is the count?


IDK, but if I did I'd just end up being ushered out the back exit by nice folks at Caesars Palace.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ahh!


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stand By Me


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

^ No clue on this one. Looks like she overdid it on the blue dye


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150639


I have no idea. Perhaps it's Shampoo the movie? Probably not.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> I have no idea. Perhaps it's Shampoo the movie? Probably not.


Don't forget to use perfume after shampooing.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Orb said:


> ^ No clue on this one. Looks like she overdid it on the blue dye


She probably used blue food dye as this is what happens when you use food dye haha.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

The Shape Of Water because it's a film with water in it ha


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> The Shape Of Water because it's a film with water in it ha


That's what I thought, but I've not actually seen it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

She was clearly auditioning to be in Avatar: the Way of Water


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> The Shape Of Water because it's a film with water in it ha


Nope. It's a really obscure one I randomly rented the DVD for back in 2006. Never met or talked to anyone else that's ever seen it. 

Here's another scene from it. 










It's like half CGI and half live acting. I thought it was a really cool movie, but I think most gave it awful reviews.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

JH1983 said:


> Nope. It's a really obscure one I randomly rented the DVD for back in 2006. Never met or talked to anyone else that's ever seen it.
> 
> Here's another scene from it.
> 
> ...


It's an eagle and a man eagleman haha


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> That's what I thought, but I've not actually seen it.


I've not seen it either; it's not really my type of movie.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> It's an eagle and a man eagleman haha
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150661


Same year, but no. It's this movie. I don't think anyone was gonna get it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150663


Could you make it a little harder please😉 😆😆

Bright Lights, Big City or King Kong ( without the big hairy guy) or Working Girl 🙃


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150663


It seems to be a film from the 1970's (or maybe very late 60's). And possibly set in San Francisco (or filmed there)? I can't of any film I've seen that fits that bill, though.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

@alwaysrunning
Lol, I think this is one of the films where you either know it or you don't. The image itself is a huge hint though if you're familiar with it.😅

@Fever Dream
Correct. You're in the ballpark. It's a film from the 70s. Apparently an iconic one for its time. It takes place in San Francisco. Not sure if it's actually filmed there though.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

How about an extra image


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Dirty harry?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150667
> 
> 
> View attachment 150668


The Towering Inferno?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

^ Great movie!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Orb said:


> View attachment 150670


When I saw it first time I just saw a brown rectangle 😆 Didn't have my screen on bright enough haha. I've not seen Stephen Fry in anything other than QI so that counts me out 🙂


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Orb said:


> View attachment 150670



V for Vendetta?

Most appropriate, being it's just past Guy Fawkes night


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> When I saw it first time I just saw a brown rectangle 😆 Didn't have my screen on bright enough haha. I've not seen Stephen Fry in anything other than QI so that counts me out 🙂



For shame  I'm joking, but that means you've not seen, (off the top of my head), any Fry and Laurie or Blackadder then. Both well worth checking out.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> V for Vendetta?
> 
> Most appropriate, being it's just past Guy Fawkes night


Yes, I was hoping to get it in on the 5th, but the Towering Inferno said hello, haha.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> For shame  I'm joking, but that means you've not seen, (off the top of my head), any Fry and Laurie or Blackadder then. Both well worth checking out.


I remember being 10-11 and my friend watching some Blackadder; I think she watched it cos her dad watched it. My family never watched that stuff, we watched The Darling Buds of May 😆 and things like London's Burning and Casualty. I never saw any Fry and Laurie either.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> View attachment 150672


Oh no! Look at how she's looking at him! He's gonna be the zebra in a minute lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

alwaysrunning said:


> Oh no! Look at how she's looking at him! He's gonna be the zebra in a minute lol


It's the circle of life.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

So I was actually right with Dirty Harry? 😂


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmmm. I have no idea. 

(Actually, I'm not sure if it is TWOK or TSFS)

Nevertheless, I will say that I know it's a logic torpedo in Eden.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmmm. I have no idea.
> 
> (Actually, I'm not sure if it is TWOK or TSFS)
> 
> Nevertheless, I will say that I know it's a logic torpedo in Eden.


Yeah, I think it's in both


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmmm. I have no idea.
> 
> (Actually, I'm not sure if it is TWOK or TSFS)
> 
> Nevertheless, I will say that I know it's a logic torpedo in Eden.


it's from the final shot of KHAAAAAAANNNNN!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> it's from the final shot of KHAAAAAAANNNNN!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

RIP Leslie Phillips


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Orb said:


> View attachment 150694


 I think Shatner was trying to channel someone who was a good actor there but that wasn't it.  

I guess if you're Captain Kirk you can get away with just about anything.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Orb said:


> View attachment 150701


 Shatner gets caught in a phantom tornado?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Shatner gets caught in a phantom tornado?


Or Shatner's toupee is trying to wrestle itself off his head.

Now back on topic and away from Shatner... sort of.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Airplane 2


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

The image I posted above was Tomb Raider


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Wild guess, but I'm probably way off..

The Core?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Spaceballs


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@Orb This is the end?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome to the Dollhouse 🌭


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Trading Places


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

You've Got Mail?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

It was this...









The Watcher In The Woods. It was really scary when I watched it as a kid 😆


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

would never have got it! creepy image too...


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


>


Looks like willem dafoe is pulling a ‘you are tearing me apart lisa’ there


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> Looks like willem dafoe is pulling a ‘you are tearing me apart lisa’ there


 Or possibly that he's being chased by a sparkly angel.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


>


The Boondock Saints?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150789


American Psycho?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

http://imgur.com/mEofwV5


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kindergarden Cop?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Jingle All the Way?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Garbage day!

It's Silent Night, Deadly Night part2.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

From the trailer this is like a comedy 😆


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Spies like us!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nightcrawler?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Good movie.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Fever Dream said:


>


That's Kevin McCallister 😀

Home Alone 2: Lost In New York?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

The Void? Much Ado about Nothing? The Big Empty? Grosse Point Blank?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Orb said:


> The Void? Much Ado about Nothing? The Big Empty? Grosse Point Blank?


None of the above. Here's image # 2.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Scrooge?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@Fever Dream This is what I was seeing, hence my answers


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Humesday said:


> Scrooge?


Got it. I also would have accepted "The Night The Reindeer Died".


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

It's not this but this is what popped into my head The Exorcist 🙂


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

alwaysrunning said:


> It's not this but this is what popped into my head The Exorcist 🙂


The movie does involve possession. 

Another image:


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> It's not this but this is what popped into my head The Exorcist 🙂



My exact thought too

I know, I know that movie as well


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> My exact thought too
> 
> I know, I know that movie as well


Yeah I'm sure I saw this one haha


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm with both of you on that one. The priest image just looks so familiar, and yes I initially thought The Exorcist too


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Humesday said:


>


 The look on his face. I really don't think I wanna know what he's doing.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Orb said:


> I initially thought The Exorcist too


I had the same thought, although it looks to be a fairly new film. I think they made a couple newer entries in the Exorcist franchise, but I couldn't say forsure.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

If that is the same actor I think it is, I just recognize that actor in many irrelevant side character roles.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nixon?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Seems a bit fishy

The Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Nixon?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Orb said:


> View attachment 150829


Scream?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Well that was a pointless post, now replaced with this text. 😬 😸


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

/\I wonder what I missed lol 😉😉


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

alwaysrunning said:


> View attachment 150860
> 
> 
> View attachment 150861


It looks like Legend?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The Loudness of the Goats?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Twister?


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Event Horizon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Leaving Las Vegas.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Lost In Translation?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Lost In Translation?


Nice guess but... here's another image


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Dude Where's My Car


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Trading Places


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

One of the Toys Stories (or pixar films). 

Might have to cheat to find out which one exactly.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> One of the Toys Stories (or pixar films).
> 
> Might have to cheat to find out which one exactly.


I think that it's the first Toy Story film, or maybe the second.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Fever Dream said:


> I think that it's the first Toy Story film, or maybe the second.


Yes, the first


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

2 more clues from the same movie as above...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No clue but looks like something I wouldn't mind watching...


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Orb said:


> No clue but looks like something I wouldn't mind watching...


It was the super stressful film ...

Sorry We Missed You 

I found it stressful anyways 😆


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150930


Definitely don't know this one


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150930


I think it's "Thank You for Smoking"


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Guessing Apocalypse Now?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Here's another image.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

3rd image.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> 3rd image.


Blue Thunder?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll try this one again, I don't think anyone got it.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Me: Oh no! Look at the way she is looking at him! He is gonna be the zebra next haha 

FD: "The circle of life" 

Bit of deja vu 😆😉 

Glad you put this again, really want to know what it is. Wondering what's going on in the first pic haha.


----------

